# Água no Algarve mais fria 3 graus



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2007 às 20:13)

Vento baixa temperatura da água do mar


Primeiro sente-se nos pés, depois o "gelo" alastra. Do Algarve ao Norte do país, todos se queixam de que a água do mar está fria. E têm razão. As temperaturas que se têm verificado, cerca de 19 graus no Sul e 14 no Norte, quando comparadas com anos anteriores (21 a 22 graus), desceram dois a três graus.

"Uma situação perfeitamente normal, cíclica", explicou uma responsável do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). "As águas mediterrânicas não têm atingido as nossas costas, devido, entre outras razões mais técnicas, à orientação dos ventos". 

Mas não é só a água a razão das queixas. Os portugueses dizem estar a viver um Verão muito frio, o que os especialistas também negam. "Temos tido temperaturas normais para a época. Fizemos um levantamento das temperaturas registadas até ao passado dia 16 e verificámos que só no Sotavento algarvio é que existe um desvio negativo". 

A questão, sublinham, "é que a memória é selectiva e tem sempre como referência o passado mais próximo. As pessoas têm na memória os verões excepcionalmente quentes entre 2003 e 2006, quando as temperaturas estavam muito acima da média, com ondas de calor que se prolongavam por muitos dias".

O que se pode dizer deste Verão "é que tem sido um pouco instável, devido ao anticiclone dos Açores estar mais deslocado da sua posição normal", revelam os responsáveis do IM. Mas, dizem, "já assumiu a sua posição normal, o que vai garantir alguma estabilidade". VA


Verões mais quentes 

O Verão de 2005 foi o mais quente dos últimos 76 anos, logo seguido pelos anos de 1949, 2004, 2003 e 2006.



Temperaturas altas

Em 2003, os termómetros atingiram as temperaturas mais elevadas durante 18 dias consecutivos. A última onda de calor registada em Portugal foi no ano passado, durante 14 dias.



Ondas de calor

Aplica-se o termo quando há seis dias seguidos de temperaturas com cinco graus acima da média. Este ano, faltou um dia, em Julho, para termos uma onda de calor.

Fonte: JN

Deixo uma pergunta para debate no forum

Será que isto quer dizer que a àgua do mar está a arrefecer por causa da corrente do Golfo?


----------



## Minho (22 Ago 2007 às 22:28)

Sinceramente não creio. Acho que é mesmo devido a esta instabilidade toda e da ausência de ventos com regime de leste...


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2007 às 22:43)

O JN refere que a última onda de calor em Portugal foi já em 2006, mas o IM registou, no interior norte, uma onda de calor durante o mês de Abril.

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_04_07.pdf


----------



## filipept (22 Ago 2007 às 23:01)

A temperatura da agua do mar mais fria nesta altura do ano não poderá ser um bom presságio para o inverno?


----------



## Fil (23 Ago 2007 às 03:08)

filipept disse:


> A temperatura da agua do mar mais fria nesta altura do ano não poderá ser um bom presságio para o inverno?



Também pensei nisso, era bom saber um ano em que também tivemos águas mais frias que o normal.


----------

